# Make a DVR again.



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Your universal platform is a failure. No one wants to write or support apps for such a limited platform. The apps you do have are generally broken or lame and take forever to start. Here's an idea for your next product:

Make a box that is just a DVR (so it can be cheaper).

Give it an HDMI input (or even a few HDMI inputs) where users who want streaming services can plug in a roku or fire stick, etc.

Work on integrating the external streaming device into your software (something you can do as opposed to pleading for people who don't care to write apps for your platform).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

You had me at "just a DVR."

But then it quickly devolved into TiVo having to develop a product capable of integrating and controlling a minimum of 2 different streaming brands, and an increasing number of products. An alternative that sticks with the "just a DVR" premise might have been for TiVo to handle the DVR, but then work to make robust apps available for the streaming and mobile devices.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tomhorsley said:


> Make a box that is just a DVR (so it can be cheaper).


In the end, is that the Roamio OTA, currently with a suggested retail price at $400 including lifetime?


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> You had me at "just a DVR."
> 
> But then it quickly devolved into TiVo having to develop a product capable of integrating and controlling a minimum of 2 different streaming brands, and an increasing number of products. An alternative that sticks with the "just a DVR" premise might have been for TiVo to handle the DVR, but then work to make robust apps available for the streaming and mobile devices.


I imagined what OP wanted was something within a basic TiVo DVR menu that selected the streaming device to pass through signal (not integrate?) to TV and maybe even be controllable with the TiVo remote. Press the TiVo button to get back to your TiVo interface. No switching inputs and as stated no hoping for apps to be developed on TiVo itself. I know some devices like Oppo Blu-ray players have HDMI inputs for Roku but I've never seen those in action. We all just want the mythical "single input everything I like to watch" device 

Edit: but I'm with you krkaufman, why not just make apps for the other platforms at this point? 
TiVo is then following the Tablo's and HDHomerun model...


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

krkaufman said:


> You had me at "just a DVR."
> 
> But then it quickly devolved into TiVo having to develop a product capable of integrating and controlling a minimum of 2 different streaming brands, and an increasing number of products. An alternative that sticks with the "just a DVR" premise might have been for TiVo to handle the DVR, but then work to make robust apps available for the streaming and mobile devices.


Not necessarily. Maybe TiVo has to develop an app that installs on the Roku and lets the Roku control the TiVo (doesn't have to work in only one direction . The important bit is that TiVo writes the software with no need for them to plead and beg for someone else to do it (not that I have much faith in TiVo programmers, but at least they'd be in control).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

You are harkening back to the old TiVo cable box control thing in "make an DVR."

It is an interesting idea. Not sure it is technically possible or if it would run into issues with HDCP but interesting.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

As some one who has an Xbox one I can say the idea of pass through and controlling secondary boxes is a nightmare. It would be as much work as supporting just half a dozen good streaming apps.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

tomhorsley said:


> Not necessarily. Maybe TiVo has to develop an app that installs on the Roku and lets the Roku control the TiVo (doesn't have to work in only one direction . The important bit is that TiVo writes the software with no need for them to plead and beg for someone else to do it (not that I have much faith in TiVo programmers, but at least they'd be in control).


Well that what's the maverik seems to be - a network device that will need apps to access it.


----------



## wgc (Oct 16, 2009)

Forget pass through, I'd like to see a TiVo that can act like a DVR and record from streaming apps. Why do we need their clunky over-complicated UI? Why do we need to wait for slow startup? Why do we need buffering if we want to fast forward or rewind. Let the DVR deal with that so we can just watch


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

wgc said:


> Forget pass through, I'd like to see a TiVo that can act like a DVR and record from streaming apps. Why do we need their clunky over-complicated UI? Why do we need to wait for slow startup? Why do we need buffering if we want to fast forward or rewind. Let the DVR deal with that so we can just watch


That would be nice but you'd need some sort of standards in place first.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Have you seen what they're doing with the Mavrik? It's a headless DVR that you control using an app on another streaming box. So rather then having their own apps platform you'll access your TiVo by launching an app on your Roku or Apple TV instead. That way you still have the "one box" convenience, but that one box is an established streaming platform with every app in existence already on it.


----------



## wgc (Oct 16, 2009)

I haven't seen that, but almost every app I've tried has a horrible user experience compared to TiVo. 

I'm picturing something like acting as a Casting service but record instead of display, then it is mine to watch as I like.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> That way you still have the "one box" convenience, but that one box is an established streaming platform with every app in existence already on it.


Which would take the integrated OnePass approach a step backward, right? We'd be back to the annoying islands of content and unified search from the app platform. (Wish PLEX could just index all the content and the PLEX client have launch points to the associated apps.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The current TiVo apps for iOS and Android integrate a bunch of 3rd party apps into search. When you select a show to watch on one of those services it automatically launches the app and takes you to the show if the app supports it. The only difference between it and OnePass is there is no easy way back to the TiVo app. Although on iOS there is a built in back anytime one app launches another, and I think Anroid does the same thing, so it may not be that bad.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> The current TiVo apps for iOS and Android integrate a bunch of 3rd party apps into search. When you select a show to watch on one of those services it automatically launches the app and takes you to the show if the app supports it. The only difference between it and OnePass is there is no easy way back to the TiVo app. Although on iOS there is a built in back anytime one app launches another, and I think Anroid does the same thing, so it may not be that bad.


I really need to upgrade my smartphone if I'm gonna offer opinions on this stuff. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

wgc said:


> Forget pass through, I'd like to see a TiVo that can act like a DVR and record from streaming apps. Why do we need their clunky over-complicated UI? Why do we need to wait for slow startup? Why do we need buffering if we want to fast forward or rewind. Let the DVR deal with that so we can just watch


Well TiVo can link to streaming content and show it in your NPL - but record from streaming apps?

Not legal unless the content provider specifically authorizes it, and that isn't even remotely an option


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Some of the streaming services are starting to allow downloading of content for offline viewing to some devices. Maybe TiVo could get authorized to be one of those devices, then you could download the shows rather then stream them.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

As far as I know the downloads are all for mobile devices - not for full resolution presentations. 

I am also really not sure what the point is


----------

